# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الموتورولا سوفت ويير(motorola Software) حصري :  فك شفرة الموتورولا بالمجان

## mourou

مرحبا بكم احبائي من جديد وهده المرة مع برنامج MSTool 8r 
البرنامج يعمل 100/100 ومجرب من طرفي على c118 وv3 v500 v225
البرنامج يعمل على com و usb
البرنامج يقوم بفك الشفرة لاجهزة المتورولا بدون تست بوانت    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## said aghbala

merci bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb

----------


## piceep2

jazaka laho khayran

----------


## yassin55

مشكور اخى على البرنامج
حقيقى البرنامج يعمل تمام
ومجرب

----------


## salihmob

ومزيد من المعلومية 
البرنامج يحل مشكلة الكونتاكت سيرفس الخاصة بالموتوريلا 
وهذه المشكلة بتحصل لما نوع معين من التلفونات مقفول شفره دوليه 
وقابلتني انا وياسيين وحليناها بنفس البرنامج 
وكمان عندو مميزات كتيرة 
مشكور اخي علي الطرح المفيد

----------


## djalel_mas

بارك الله فيك

----------


## WAWI04

بارك الله فيك

----------


## djou22

jazaka laho khayran

----------


## abdegsm

مشكور اخى على البرنامج هادا  الاصدار  لا يدعم  
Flex Version: USRAZRV3XVFESR2522106D
  DRM Version: R252211LD_U_85.97.CDP_drm0003
  Simlock state: LOCKED
  Security code: 000000
  User code: 1234
Handset info read ok

----------


## mohamed1968

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mxmx1977

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر كثيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## boksh

very good

----------


## krouna

مشكور اخى على البرنامج

----------


## kabitan123

مشكور اخى على البرنامج

----------


## mmimoud

un joli travail et un ce logiciel je l'ai chrcheé depuis longtemp Merci !!!

----------


## ja123

بارك الله فيك

----------


## سامي الباز

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## simosamosomo

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## abdou19

بارك الله فيك اخي.....

----------


## TIGER_GSM

بَارَكَ اللهُ فِيكَ أَخِي الْكَرِيمْ   عَلَى الٌمَوْضُوعْ الٌمُمَيزْ

----------


## monzer-79

مشكور على البرنامج

----------


## lamhayan

بَارَكَ اللهُ فِيكَ أَخِي الْكَرِيمْ   عَلَى الٌمَوْضُوعْ الٌمُمَيزْ

----------


## abdovitch

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## younessnamira

akhi kalimat lmoror  chokran

----------


## didrosoft

بارك الله فيك

----------


## kachtoul

مشكور اخى على البرنامج

----------


## leo messi

جزاااااااك الله خير اخي الكريم

----------


## agraf

مشكور اخى على البرنامج

----------


## aboyosseef1981

بارك الله فيك

----------


## rody2007

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hassan.jibril

مشكوررررررررررجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## basharadd

ممكن باسبورد فك الضغط من فضلك والف شكر

----------


## bassim911

شكرا

----------


## badr22

بارك الله فيك فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

----------


## yousseftec

مشكور اخى على البرنامج

----------

